# A few recents



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 20, 2015)

Been crazy busy lately and haven't been taking pics like I normally do. Here are a few of the recent pots I've made... The only one I thought to take finished pics of was the YCB... the buckeye isn't done in the pic but is long gone. The quilted was just started this evening. Sent out some awesome stuff lately... Pics were an afterthought. 

Buckeye -






YCB -






Quilted Maple -







I've got a bunch to get done this weekend. I'll try to remember to take some more pics.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 3


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 20, 2015)

A reminder.............Jonathan don't forget to take pics of your finished calls  





















All sweet looking calls !!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 20, 2015)

Nice looking sets....















































don't forget to take pix...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 21, 2015)

Good looking pots as always Jonathan. Love that quilted maple.


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 21, 2015)

Oooo JRRRRRR where are the pics ?!?!?!?!?!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## fredito (Mar 21, 2015)

That buckeye burl and quilted maple are insane. Good job on all 3

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 21, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> Oooo JRRRRRR where are the pics ?!?!?!?!?!


Please hold..... 





I have 11 that I'm hoping to finish today. I'll make sure to get pics


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 21, 2015)

Good to see you posting again Jonathan 

But...




Ahem....



Pics? More pics ? lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 21, 2015)

C'mon slacker where's the pics ?!?!?!?


----------



## Bob Palmer (Mar 21, 2015)

Gorgeous....and where's the new pics :)


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 21, 2015)

Pics- I do not see any pics!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 21, 2015)

Geez... Here ya go.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## fredito (Mar 21, 2015)

Would you consider trading the garlic herb sauce for anything?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 21, 2015)

fredito said:


> Would you consider trading the garlic herb sauce for anything?


No... My wife likes that crap

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## fredito (Mar 21, 2015)

Dang, guess Ill just go put the YCB back...
How do you keep the glue from squeezing out the sides...cut a grove?


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 21, 2015)

fredito said:


> Dang, guess Ill just go put the YCB back...


Let's not make any hasty decisions now... I might be able to arrange something.




fredito said:


> How do you keep the glue from squeezing out the sides...cut a grove?


Notice the syringe in the top right of the pic? I don't have a heroin addiction. I did have to show my ID and explain the reason for purchasing them the other day though. The lady at Tractor Supply probably did think I was going to use them for drugs when I told her it was for gluing a friction surface on a pot call. 

I use the syringe to get a small bead all the way around. Still get bubbles here and there, which I am told is from the gasses escaping the glue as it cures. But it pretty much eliminates 'oozing' out.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 21, 2015)

I guess I could show this one off... even though it's not completely done. Found a few small scratches that I need to sand and buff out... and get the holes cleaned up.

@Final Strut based on the response I've received on this one, I might be hitting you up for a couple more.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 21, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Geez... Here ya go.




Now I see what happened, You drained that bottle of wine


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 21, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> Now I see what happened, You drained that bottle of wine


Ha. 

That bottle is holding flowers.. another one of my wifes crazy ideas.


----------



## fredito (Mar 21, 2015)

Squeeze out has been my nemesis lately...That's crazy about the syringes. I have gone into our farm store as well to buy syringes to put wood glue in cracks and never thought about the drug thing....great, now next time I need one Ill probably think of this and get all anxious and get ID'd or something!


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 21, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Ha.
> 
> That bottle is holding flowers.. another one of my wifes crazy ideas.



Uh huh .............


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 21, 2015)

fredito said:


> Squeeze out has been my nemesis lately...That's crazy about the syringes. I have gone into our farm store as well to buy syringes to put wood glue in cracks and never thought about the drug thing....great, now next time I need one Ill probably think of this and get all anxious and get ID'd or something!


Apparently it's some new state law. Had never been through that before. I asked the lady what the deal was... if I looked like a druggie or something. She apologized and told me about it.


----------



## Bob Palmer (Mar 22, 2015)

Can't buy syringes in Delaware anymore :( Crazy law!


----------

